# Resistance Training



## Tomwright9393 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi my name is Thomas Wright and I have type 1 diabetes and I'm a graduate of the University of Hull and my degree was in Sport and Exercise Nutrition. In addition I am now completing my level 3 in personal training.

I created this thread to see if anyone would like a thread to talk about resistance training for those who are already doing it or for those who may want to do it in the future. 

We can talk about different exercises, different types of resistance training. I have experience at different intensities, volumes, and frequencies of training so what ever level you are at whether that be a beginner or a more experienced level you're more than welcome. 

I can help people with training and the nutritional aspects to help along side the training. I also have experience in how to perform exercises safely in regard to managing blood glucose levels whilst training.


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi Thomas. 
I have an odd relationship with the gym historically. I used to be very overweight as a young man, then lost it all through pretty much cardio alone (I didn’t know better then!) introduced resistance work and slowly segued into more of a basic policing routine focused on compound exercises with occasional cardio thrown in. Then I got bored or ill and stopped going. For about two years. 
Started again but with high rep low weight compound exercises and achieved the revered 8-pack. Then got bored and stayed away for pretty much two years. Before going back again. (And repeat a few more times...)

Since my T2 diagnosis I’ve gotten back to the gym and am following a C25K app for cardio and slowly reintroducing resistance work again - sticking to compound exercises almost exclusively and am starting to feel a lot more comfortable in the gym.

I’m toying with the idea of doing 5x5 again because it’s simple and it works but will have to add in yoga or serious stretch sessions because my core is weak - it’ll get stronger I know but at the moment it’s weak and I am a 53 year old man with a history of back weaknesses so have to be hyper aware with things like barbell rows and even deadlifts (but can switch out the Oly bar for a cable machine for both of those until I can get form back).

One thing I’m glad I’ve kept is my log of exercise routines done in the past. I was encouraged by a friend who’s an ex-athlete turned power lifter to record everything. So I did. 
There’s some great routines in there that I’ll get back to some day!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi Tom
I was diagnosed in 2013 and started doing a basic weight training routine a couple of months later. My main interest fitness wise is triathlon but I think that the weight training complements the tri training routines. I was originally thought to be a type 1 and put on insulin injections but, as I got fitter, I had to keep reducing the dose until I had to stop injecting altogether as even the smallest amounts of insulin were giving me hypos. I was then re diagnosed as probably type 2 and put on linagliptin for a while. I am now free of medication altogether. I'm sensible with regards to carb intake without having reduced it too drastically. I emphasise regular exercise much more than diet and, for now, this seems to work for me.
Here are some links to old posts that I think might be useful:



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/how-to-build-yourself-a-home-gym.70220/
		




			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/working-out-with-weights.74806/


----------

